# Slippery Sleeve



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone ever hear of a slippery sleeve? I understand it is made from leather. You wet it down and it is hard for the dog to grip it. Only hard, full grips can work. If you have, where is it sold?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Signature K9 makes an all leather one that I used before, if you wet it like you said, it is very hard for the dog to bite it, it MUST MAKE FULL HARD grips. If you don't see it on their website, give them a call.


----------



## Jason Rogers (May 28, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Anyone ever hear of a slippery sleeve? I understand it is made from leather. You wet it down and it is hard for the dog to grip it. Only hard, full grips can work. If you have, where is it sold?


Hello Howard,

My trainer has a sleeve made from something like Nylon. It certainly taught my young dog to bite harder as if the dog doesn't they slip off.

He is an equipment supplier based in the UK. I won't take advantage of this forum and post a direct link but those interested I can pm them the link.

Cheers,
Jason.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a leather sleeve cover it is a very good tool to have. I bought mine from Fordogtrainers.com it was $40, I like it as it has a handle on the cover. Signature K9 leather sleeve cover is nice as well. Bende makes a jute sleeve cover that has a leather piece sewn on the bite area. I like this cover better than what I have. 

http://www.itbitez.net/servlet/StoreFront


----------

